# 2020 Chevrolet 2500HD custom.



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking at buying a new truck. 2020 Chevrolet 2500HD custom. Comes with 20” tires. Anyone see any problem with this if aired down to 20Lbs? My current 2009 2500 HD has 17” on it. I pull a fifth wheel Camper so that’s why the need for a 2500 HD. I know how to drive in sand but not sure the 20” will make a difference.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Could you swap to a smaller rim or do you need the 20's to fit the brakes? Most dealers will do that.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Not enough sidewall. Big wheels only look good on the street. If you air down with 20's, you will more than likely pop your bead. My buddy put 18" x 12" on his Tundra and kept popping bead every time he aired down below 30 psi. I've got 33" tires with 17" wheels and have aired down to 12 psi with no problem.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

So, ended up purchasing the 2020 Chevrolet 2500hd custom. The 20” wheels and tires aren’t low profile IMO. I spoke to several people that use regular 20” on the beach and haven’t had any problems. So, I’ll stick to these and air down as usual. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Nice rig BTW, I had a 06 LBZ.... should have never let her go.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

🍻


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

i have an 08 an 01


----------

